# anyone hear of david garret?



## brightone

hey all-- I'm just getting interested in the classical music genre. i was listening to some orchestral rock and came across this artist, David Garrett. He is really a talented violinist and plays some rock style stuff too. Any one listen to him at all? He's not you're traditional classical musician but appeals to me! He is also doing some interesting things in the way of fan promotion and contests. Its on his facebook page...facebook.com/davidgarrettofficial. Never really seen anything like this and thought it was cool..


----------



## Vaneyes

Guilty of schmaltz is the verdict here.


----------



## Guest

He was a very promising young teen violinist, but he made a wrong turn at Crossover Avenue.


----------



## Rasa

Crossover


----------



## graaf

the whole post is written as a advertisement, i mean giving his facebook page (because of _interesting things in the way of fan promotion and contests_), like that's something so hard to google out if you want to see it...

TLDR version: not that i hate crossover, but it's a spam.


----------

